# Cougar in Findlay?



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Going around facebook and local news what do you think?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Seriously? That's a house cat.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

That was my response to when I seen it posted on fb


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Seriously? That's a house cat.


Yep, and a Chinese delicacy at a joint in Williamsburg KY I recently read.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

From The Courier, Findlay

MOUNT BLANCHARD  A cat, photographed by a camera strapped to a tree, has sparked rumors that a mountain lion was prowling in the area of Riverdale High School.
Southern Hancock County has been talking about it this week. Some people called state wildlife officials. 
But it was indeed a house cat, albeit a large one, said Bob Flickinger, assistant wildlife manager for state Wildlife Division 2, Findlay.
"Its pretty conclusive its a house cat ... a big house cat, but nothing more than that," he said.
Biologists for the Wildlife Division reached their conclusion after studying the photo and comparing it with a deer photographed by the camera days earlier in the same location. Using the deer as a scale, biologists determined the feline image was too small for a mountain lion, cougar or puma.
*

Last Updated: 10/4/2012 4:05 PM


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure there are several cougars in the Findlay area.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

About 10 years ago on a dark and rainy night the Findlay Police Dept shot and killed two cougars down by the river by Liberty Street Dam. That is a fact.


----------

